# diarrhea



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Nelson has had a yellow diarrhoea every day for 3 days now. he still has an appetite and plenty of energy. We've not changed his diet at all. the only thing different was he had a dentastix for the first time ever a day before all this started (4 days ago) and not had one since. any ideas? the vet says to starve him for 24 hours.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Any chance Nelson has eaten something nasty outside like garbage or a dead animal? I guess y'all don't suspect a parasite since your vet didn't suggest a test. Hmmm....if it were me, I would try adding can pumpkin to Nelson's food. It has a lot of fiber & is known to bulk. You may want to ask JillandDan on this board who routinely use pumpkin for their V. I'm not a vet or any type of animal expert, but I would not starve my dog(s) for any length of time unless it was an emergency. Like my kids, even when they have a stomach bug & throwing up, it is best to let them eat & drink as much as they want (bland diet). It helps flush the "bug" and I don't see any benefit of starving. There have been no changes in his diet really, so it's not like you need to eliminate food insults. IDK. If it's not better in the next 24-48 hrs., I would have his stool checked. I hope Nelson gets better soon


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Nelson may have gotten something he shouldn't have or maybe he doesn't have the tolerance for the dentastix. We can't give any treats to Holley or she will have blood in her stool. The only treat she gets is boiled chicken. She has 1/4 cup of pumpkin with every meal for the fiber. This is per our vet. She likes Holley may have colitis and a need for more fiber (pumpkin). She said that puppy food doesn't really offer alot of fiber so this is what we are doing for a couple more months until she can be on adult food. If there is a stomach bug possibility, we had to feed Holley boiled beed and rice for a couple days when they thought she had that. Good luck and I hope things improve.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Your vet is correct--no food for 24 hrs, then slowly start feeding mild foods, boiled chicken and rice with a bit of pumpkin. (not pumpkin pie filling). Make sure that you have plenty of water available.

Sorry your baby is sick, hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Good to know....why I like this forum. I'm always learning something when I should be doing other things


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Is it ok to fast a puppy for that long though? I know you can do it no problem for adults...


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Hes 7 months in a few days. Vet says it's ok.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

cool, thanks 

Hope Nelson gets better soon!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Did the vet take a stool sample? Just to be on the safe side, if it doesn't clear, I would ask your vet specifically about giardia [or other parasites], which Rosie had as a pup. The only reason I mention it is that it was so easy to treat and cleared right up. I recently learned that it isn't always detected on any given stool sample, so if dogs with a negative sample keep having the diarrhea, vets often recommend a series of samples [I know, fun]. We were lucky and the vet caught Rosie's on the first sample.


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

well, the fasting seems to have worked. We withheld food for 24 hours then gave him some rice and chicken this morning. He then had a very satisfying and solid poop about an hour later. Horay! we'll keep him on rice and chicken for the next 24 hours and hope it continues. thanks for all your suggestions and advice.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

glad nelson is back on the mend, we had a lot of problems with scooby up to nelson's age (he used to eat horse poo) an it cost us a fortune at the vets, then on the vets advice we started to give him a pro-biotic yogurt drink every couple of weeks (the ones that feed the good bacteria in your gut) and although I was a little skeptical he's never had a problem since (touching wood as I type) and he loves the drink !


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Cookhamjames,
I am glad to hear that Nelson is feeling better. The only issue we had with Holley eating the rice and beef was that now she hates dog food and we are struggling to get her to eat. We have tried 5 different types of puppy food since with no luck. 
Scooby,
We actually have Holley on a probiotic from the vet. Holley has one with dinner every night. It looks like a treat. We were going to try yogurt but the vet said that it may work but it doesn't contain the same probiotics that dogs need. She loves it.


----------



## Shift (May 11, 2010)

We had this problem with our V from almost the first month we had him. He would eat and eat! And his stool was good first thing in the morn, but the rest of the day was diarrhea. We tried five different foods and had him tested for various parasites. Eventually the vet put him on an hypoallergenic diet and it did work he was good for 98% of the time. Only problem was it was 130 per bag. On a whim we decided to try a raw diet mountain dog brand, and it has been the best thing ever he is solid 98% of the time and looks good you may want to look into this option. I wish we did sooner it would of saved a lot of money on tests etc.


----------

